# Mmporg



## Eradius Lore (May 15, 2005)

Whats your fav MMPORG of all time 



For people who do not know what this means it is



Massive(ly) Multiplayer Online Role-playing Game



My fav is probably star wars Galaxies for the sheer immensity of the game you can do nearly anything on it, join the Empire, become a freelancer, and have property. And in the new expansion you can have massive space battles all against other people. something I would like to see in the near Future is a morrowind online how ace would that be.


----------



## HenryVI (May 15, 2005)

Only one I've ever plyed is Runescape. Woulda bought Star Wars Galaxies on my b-day, but my mom saw it was an internet game so she wouldn't let me buy it.


----------



## _Kitana_ (May 15, 2005)

Orginal EverQuest.


----------

